# New Pearson 361fps!! 70lbs - 30" (pics)



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey all,

Well it's official!! I stopped by the Pearson plant and shot a IBO legal 6 1/4" brace height bow 70lbs - 30" 361 fps!! it had the new R2B2 cam system. It was impressive to say the least. The bow is smokin'. 
Also finally got mine, Z-34 70lbs @ 27.25" shooting 307 with a 389.2 grain arrow rigged out for hunting with a capture rest!! It is so quiet!! 70lbs only feels like 62 to 64lbs!! I'm excited:tongue: less than a month til hunting season for us here in Alabama!! It's going to be a great year I feel it already.
I had to share,
Kyle


----------



## ctious (Dec 22, 2006)

nice... looks like an elite... well i know its using the same cam...


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

congrats !!! thats pretty impressive . Good Luck on your hunt and with the bow. Looks like Pearson will have a smokin bow in 09.


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

ctious said:


> nice... looks like an elite... well i know its using the same cam...


Yup, same cam. It doesn't look as nice, but I'm sure they feel pretty close. I wonder what elite will drop this year, being they pushed the 360 mark.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Is that left-handed? 

Those specs are pretty impressive if you are a speed nut . . but I'm waiting for the ultra-smooth D3PO target cam.


----------



## john edwards (Nov 4, 2002)

ctious said:


> nice... looks like an elite... well i know its using the same cam...


Oh great...here we go...


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Hey guys it is a lefty!!*

Hey guys it is a lefty, i didn't have to wait long at all! Pearson and there great team of employees have do it again, this bow is sweeeeeet.

kn


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors (Jan 14, 2006)

WOW ! ! Between the TX-4 and that baby,,they will X out the X force.


----------



## goatranch (Sep 11, 2004)

OMG ! I want one. Sure hope MoNoFletch can get some soon! Probably be awhile yet.


----------



## Pearsonguy305 (Jun 11, 2008)

*ok well im on way to Pearson*

i reckon ill have to see this and hold it myslef to believe this awesome machine. I Knew Richard could do it, the man with the brain, and a job well done at Pearson.See yall soon.Right now, I got a Project of my own im working on , not a bow ,but something us hunters surely can use.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*



Hoosieroutdoors said:


> WOW ! ! Between the TX-4 and that baby,,they will X out the X force.


I would wait to see the new X before saying that....:wink:


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

Very impressive speed. So, your Z-34 has the new R2B2 cam, am I right?


----------



## GatorSlayer (Oct 24, 2003)

That's IT????!!!!!! I have waited a week to see that???? 

Ya, smart on there part to release those pics and stats now. Wait to the new X is released. ZOOM!!!!


So far my Xforce is in no danger of losing its throne. I had such high hopes? 361 does not seem that great when I'm already shooting 342! It's going to take more than an alledged 18fps to trip my trigger.

I mean no offense, you have a very nice bow; I was just expecting more. Good luck this season.


----------



## john09040 (May 15, 2006)

I dont think that is the 361fps model.:darkbeer: I am also betting the new XF will be evil.


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

GatorSlayer said:


> That's IT????!!!!!! I have waited a week to see that????
> 
> Ya, smart on there part to release those pics and stats now. Wait to the new X is released. ZOOM!!!!
> 
> ...


Thats a Z-34.....the title threw me off a little.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Any thing shooting about 20fps faster than your X-Force is a little bigger than you let on to be. Pearson going from a 330fps single cam witch is the fastest single to a binary shooting 360fps is a big step in any comp. With the best quality limbs to boot and the ETI system. Thanks Big R and Jon and all of Pearson.


----------



## HATEoftheNORTH (Sep 20, 2008)

...and thanks to Elite Archery for their amazing cams


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

HATEoftheNORTH said:


> ...and thanks to Elite Archery for their amazing cams


I dunno bout that but, I do know Richard mentioned to me over two years ago about new cams HE was working on....that's long before the Revos were out. :wink:
Reguardless, these cams will be a great adition to the pearson line. :darkbeer:


----------



## Adair (Mar 12, 2005)

john edwards said:


> Oh great...here we go...


Exactly; it seems to me that once again Pearson has provided the shooters with the best possible bow and the best possible price. Isn’t that what everyone is looking for? I have no idea who designed what or who worked with whom in the process of delivering a bow that meets the specs being demanded by so many people. The important thing to me is that someone did deliver such equipment.


----------



## HATEoftheNORTH (Sep 20, 2008)

mdewitt71 said:


> Reguardless, these cams will be a great adition to the pearson line. :darkbeer:


These cams will be great on every manufacturers bow :wink::wink::wink:


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

HATEoftheNORTH said:


> ...and thanks to Elite Archery for their amazing cams


No, thanks to Richard for letting them(Elite) use his cams.


----------



## HATEoftheNORTH (Sep 20, 2008)

MitchFolsom said:


> No, thanks to Richard for letting them(Elite) use his cams.


RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

MitchFolsom said:


> No, thanks to Richard for letting them(Elite) use his cams.


haha


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

badbow148 said:


> Any thing shooting about 20fps faster than your X-Force is a little bigger than you let on to be. Pearson going from a 330fps single cam witch is the fastest single to a binary shooting 360fps is a big step in any comp. With the best quality limbs to boot and the ETI system. Thanks Big R and Jon and all of Pearson.


How are the draw lengths though? Do they run dead on AMO, or long like every other company(except one).


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

MitchFolsom said:


> No, thanks to Richard *for letting them(Elite)* use his cams.


and others...........Richard's work will be seen on a few bow lines this coming year. :tongue:


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

mdewitt71 said:


> I dunno bout that but, I do know Richard mentioned to me over two years ago about new cams HE was working on....that's long before the Revos were out. :wink:
> Reguardless, these cams will be a great adition to the pearson line. :darkbeer:


That is correct and here is a link to the first time they were made public
http://www.archerysite.net/vb/showthread.php?t=2984&highlight=2006+elliminator+cams

Now everyone qiut bickering over whats what ,and shoot the bow you like best that is what this is all about, the patent office will sort all of this out all we have to do is shoot and hunt. Now I am asking any Pearson fans please do not post anything about what is what, and enjoy the new products as they are shooters for sure.

If there are any questions concerning the cam you can pm me or call me at Pearson I will be glad to give you history of the cams!


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Archery-Addiction said:


> How are the draw lengths though? Do they run dead on AMO, or long like every other company(except one).


Draw lengths are dead on AMO and the cams have a 1/2 inch of draw adjustments in them,plus a new patent pending safety draw stop that will not fall off if the screw comes out designed by John MCmurrey


----------



## Bianary4evr84 (Aug 8, 2008)

fastpassthrough said:


> That is correct and here is a link to the first time they were made public
> http://www.archerysite.net/vb/showthread.php?t=2984&highlight=2006+elliminator+cams
> 
> Now everyone qiut bickering over whats what ,and shoot the bow you like best that is what this is all about, the patent office will sort all of this out all we have to do is shoot and hunt. Now I am asking any Pearson fans please do not post anything about what is what, and enjoy the new products as they are shooters for sure.
> ...


Will Do.


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

Will it be advisable to shoot the speed pro arrows out of this beast? I'm seeing visions of 430+ 

I can't wait until they are available. I WILL have one!


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

"Now I am asking any Pearson fans please do not post anything about what is what, and enjoy the new products as they are shooters for sure."

No problem Richard. I was just standing up for what I believe. I will let the bows do the talking. And I hear they talking alot.


----------



## deere318 (Aug 11, 2005)

sorry your wrong!!! might want to go check elites forum.straight from the man!!!


----------



## Pearsonguy305 (Jun 11, 2008)

*Ya know*

if i recall the heading on thread was Pearson bow 361 fps.I didnt see it say PSE< Elite people come make highjack the thread. its here to read for all, but it doesnt require any negetive comments, or BS from those who think they know it all.Richard has worked very hard, and its very easy for those with other companies to claim they knwo more about the cams than anyone, caus eof course you are gettign your info form what you believe to be the man who is behind it. as Richard has said let the patent people work all that out, and let shoot the bows.
Hey Richard I see the lefty, what can i do to get a lefty, or better yet let me shoot you a message to ask thsi question. check your messages please.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Everyone is getting worried that the oldest bow comp. since 1927 is going to get a lot bigger share of sales this year they have to be ragging on them like they did Elite last year. Elite did and now so will Pearson. When you think of Mathews you think same old solo and when Bowtech all you think is boom and I like what BT has all but the limbs and they can do much better. They like all that extra money that comes in from the preowned bows or second hand from the limbs. PSE they just need to worry about PSE and put Browning where AR is and leave them where they belong. This is the best I have seen from them.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

500 fps said:


> Will it be advisable to shoot the speed pro arrows out of this beast? I'm seeing visions of 430+
> 
> I can't wait until they are available. I WILL have one!


John is shooting the deliverance at 412 with one


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

Great news! Thank you! The calender can't move fast enough.


----------



## Adair (Mar 12, 2005)

400+ fps! Now that is something worth talking about.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

fastpassthrough said:


> john is shooting the deliverance at 412 with one


wow~!~ 412 fps


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

fastpassthrough said:


> John is shooting the deliverance at 412 with one


That is awesome. I am thinking that the Speed Pro arrows comes to be about 4 grains per pound on a 70 # bow....am I close?


----------



## frog (Mar 20, 2004)

Speed pros come in 5.5 gr. and 6.2 gr. very good arrows.


----------



## Topgunnr (Apr 19, 2005)

*But.........*

Is it safe to shoot them arrows outta that machine?


----------



## bassfan (Feb 10, 2008)

*New TX4 Pic*

I got this pic from the Select Archery website. 2009 TX4, 361 IBO


----------

